# look better



## fernhills (Jul 23, 2008)

I have been trying to make my pics look better, so i have been fooling around with Corel Print Office.  I just wanted to see how they would look in a format like this forum.  Carl


----------



## Mack C. (Jul 23, 2008)

fernhills said:


> I have been trying to make my pics look better, so i have been fooling around with Corel Print Office. I just wanted to see how they would look in a format like this forum. Carl


Hi Carl; With all due respect, is it the pen you want to show or the picture frame?

The frame in my opinion does nothing to enhance the look of the pen.

The pen should be shown off by itself in all it's glorify without using any kind of digital editing. The camera used properly on it's "M" setting and focused properly has the ability to show the pen off to it's fullest.

Tell us something about the pen!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 23, 2008)

Mack is steering you correct.  Show off your pen not your photo design or web site.  What you had there was very distracting.
 
Mike


----------



## Hayseedboy (Jul 23, 2008)

*Yup!*

I agree with what they said!

Nice looking pen... think I might have that same blank... well not that same one but you know.


----------



## Daniel (Jul 24, 2008)

Carl, I do not agree that the only thing that should be in a photo of a pen, is a pen. most of the really good photos of pens have tons of props and background. they are also very hard to get. composition will have you pulling out more hair than correct lighting and exposure though so be warned. there is a ton of info out there though on how to add other things to your photo but still have people looking at what you want them to look at.


----------



## TBone (Jul 24, 2008)

The frame shrinks the picture and makes it more difficult to get a good look at your pen.


----------



## fernhills (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for all your replies, i really appreciate it.  Carl


----------



## heinedan (Jul 25, 2008)

*picture*

Carl,

I have been using Kai's Photo Soap for several years now. It is a very simple program that I think does an excellent job of editing my photos. Nothing fancy, but very nice.

Dan


----------



## JerryS (Jul 25, 2008)

Are you using the Macro setting ? I think it may look better without the red border , its clipping the top of the cap off . JMO  Nice looking pen .


----------



## desertyellow (Aug 2, 2008)

Good looking pen.
Sometimes less is more.
Keep at it.
You'll get it.


----------

